# Steamaccount Passwort vergessen



## Oberboss (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Steamaccount. Ich habe die Anmeldungsdaten gespeichert, aber das Passwort vergessen und würde gerne mein Profil auf nem Zweitrechner starten. 
Beim Steam-Service komme ich bei "Passwort vergessen" auch nicht weiter. Weder meine Emailadresse noch mein Accountname wird angenommen.

mfg


----------



## boerigard (5. Februar 2010)

Wende dich an den Steam-Support, dass sie dir dein Passwort zurücksetzen.
Da brauchst du dann für wenigstens ein Spiel in deinem Steam-Account einen Beweis, dass das Spiel dir gehört. Das kann zb. ein Foto von deinem CD-Key sein.


----------



## underloost (5. Februar 2010)

und was sollen wir jetz machen? 

ich würde mich mal mit dem Steam Support in Verbindung setzen


----------



## Ahab (5. Februar 2010)

Als du deinen Account eingerichtet hast, hattest du sicher auch ein geheimes Codewort angegeben. Über jenes kannst du dein Account PW wieder anfordern. Wenn es weg ist, ist der Account so gut wie futsch. Da hilft dann nur noch rumprobieren. 

Ich hatte das gleiche vor einem knappen Jahr mit einem Kumpel. Der hatte sich nur einmal eingeloggt und dann immer nur automatisch. Nun, und nach 2 Jahren ist da nicht mehr viel hängen geblieben. Müßig zu erwähnen, dass ihm auch das geheime Wort nicht mehr einfiel.  Tja CS war damit passé.


----------



## The-Jack (7. Februar 2010)

Der Account ist nicht weg, melde dich beim Support die wollen dann 2 - 3 Stellen von einem deine Spiel-Key zur überprüfung haben, dann bekommste eine mail mit einem neuen Passwort.


----------



## Oberboss (9. Februar 2010)

@ The-Jack: Kannst du mir mal einen Link geben, komme da nur mit meinen Accountdaten beim Support rein. thx


----------

